

Ask HN: Focus Points For Incubator Final Round Presentation? - jfi

For those that have "been there, done that" what are the areas to focus on for a short presentation (5 min of slides, 5 min Q&#38;A) given to a potential incubator. Logically I'd think you'd want to cover:<p>1. what our startup does
2. why is it relevant (what problem does it solve)
3. what have we done so far to test our thesis (showing pilot data when possible)
4. who we are (as individuals) and why we (us as a team) are capable of managing this company
5. what mentoring would be ideal and what we would do with any funding.<p>Are there other items to include? Which area's deserve the most attention? Thanks!
======
jfi
the project we are pitching can be found at <http://collegejobconnect.com> \-
should have included that in the posting

